# New to forums - sharing my Fuji build



## avantcorevb (Mar 26, 2014)

Brand new to the forums and thought I'd stop by the Fuji realm to show off my racer.

2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0 LE frame and fork
Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset
Easton EC90 SLX3 Bars
Easton EC90 Seatpost
Easton EC90 Stem
Easton EC90 SL38 rims (2 sets)
Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires
Fizik Arione CX saddle










*since this picture was taken, the bars have been slammed and fork chopped*


----------



## stealle (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome!

Nice looking bike! I just ordered a Specialized Roubaix. Has the same colorscheme as your bike. 

HEY, how come you guys aren't giving your fellow Fuji owner's some love?


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

That's a very neat clean looking Altamira, nice to see another Fuji fellow here


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking bike! What's the weight? I'm also considering the Altamira.


----------



## avantcorevb (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks all! It weighs 16.8 lbs. I've spent a lot of time and money on upgrades and getting it tuned to where it works best for me. Take your time with your build and you'll love your ride no matter the weight!


----------

